# Fin rot



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

A brand new betta died last night with what seems like rotted fins. Today, a guppy (had him for 6mo) from the same tank is quickly going down the same path. He's started swimming at the very top, and his colors are looking faint too. Here are a few questions that come to mind.

What is this disease called?
What medication should I get?
Is it certain that ALL fish will get it?
How long is treatment? I'm wondering how many fish I will lose before results.
What else should I know that I may not be asking?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The causes of finrot are bacterial, fungal, or parasitical. The underlying factor leading to all three is filth. Clean the tank and the gravel and change half the water. That should help slow down the spread and prevent future infections.

Anything made for treating Fin rot should work, and add some Clout in case it's Trichodina instead of bacteria. treatment takes variable amounts of time depending on the choice of medicine, but 10 days should cover most of them.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> The causes of finrot are bacterial, fungal, or parasitical. The underlying factor leading to all three is filth. Clean the tank and the gravel and change half the water. That should help slow down the spread and prevent future infections.
> 
> Anything made for treating Fin rot should work, and add some Clout in case it's Trichodina instead of bacteria. treatment takes variable amounts of time depending on the choice of medicine, but 10 days should cover most of them.


Thanks! I just introduced a male betta last Monday and he died of the disease so I suspect he gave it to the tank. I'll get on your suggested treatment right away.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

IronDoll said:


> A brand new betta died last night with what seems like rotted fins. Today, a guppy (had him for 6mo) from the same tank is quickly going down the same path. He's started swimming at the very top, and his colors are looking faint too. Here are a few questions that come to mind.
> 
> What is this disease called? *Fin Rot*
> What medication should I get? *Melafix (Pic provided below)*
> ...


I just got done treating "Corsica" for Fin rot... Shes almost cleared it completely now.. The main thing you wanna do is make sure you get a Medicine thats not gonna destroy your Ben. Bacteria. The medicine I used was 100% organic and worked like a charm. Its a 7 day treatment then you do a water change and continue if its still present. Also I would treat the whole tank.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

im a believer in that melafix had two gouramis with bad tailrot and finrot, so bad they couldnt even swim or stay upright they just laid on the bottom of the tank on thier side, it was sad to see, i thought for sure they where gonners but i bought melafix even with people telling me not to get it, used it for two weeks with a bit of salt and raised temp in hospital tank first week not to much change but the second week they where ten times better and they had a amazing recovery its been almost two months since they got it and now they have more color and long beautiful flowing fins, better then when i bought them "i think they had finrot when i got them" noticed it a few days after i brought them home.


----------

